# Home Depot skellie Horse....Sytnathotepifacation!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heya peeps. So My awesome wifey git me the skeleton horse back in August! Like most store props, its cool, but I had to make it a whole lot more... Sytnathotep-y. 

Just got around to working on it, so here is the progress!

First, the head.... Ugh, those ears had to go! Also cut out the nose to make the open sinus cavity, and covered it with plastic from an old jug.


















Also, the eyes only light when it triggers with sound, so I added some uv leds, and covered both sets with deodorant balls.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Then came corpsing!


----------



## Hoowil (May 18, 2016)

Sytnathotep said:


> First, the head.... Ugh, those ears had to go!


I know the ears make most animals a little more readily identifiable, but part of me always screams about the inclusion of soft tissues in skellies... It just doesn't sit right with me. Kind of like with skeleton bugs...


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Hoowil said:


> I know the ears make most animals a little more readily identifiable, but part of me always screams about the inclusion of soft tissues in skellies... It just doesn't sit right with me. Kind of like with skeleton bugs...


I know right? The insects don't bug me (hehe) as much, but the bone feathers on the birds!  makes the look like fish.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Needs a mane:googly:

I'm liking where you're going with this. I was hoping to see a corpsed version of the prop.

We're planning on putting eye blanks over the eye sockets as well to diffuse that red LED light.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sytnathotep your horse looking great! I was wondering when we'd see the first corpsed skelli horse. So far I've done bupkis with mine.

Roxy great idea on adding blanks in the eyes. I might have to do that too. I have sort of a love/hate with LED eyes. (Mostly hate  )


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

That is one seriously creepy horse - great job


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Needs a mane:googly:
> 
> I'm liking where you're going with this. I was hoping to see a corpsed version of the prop.
> 
> We're planning on putting eye blanks over the eye sockets as well to diffuse that red LED light.


I have both the red and uv behind the blanks, so when it triggers both are lit!

Here us the start of the paint, to mostly cover the black.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

And whats a horse without a rider? For sake of time I'm starting with the Home Depot skellie. First off, off goes his head! I think the face is too small! So its changed with one of my own.. also rigged with uv leds. Also replacing the hands with some wire ones do he can grip stuff.



















I didn't get pics of the corpsing, but the base paint!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^What bobzilla said:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way nice


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is the rest of the paint! I usually use an airbrush to 'wash' a prop, but this is do large i used my paint sprayer!



















So then came hair! Two dollar store wigs! Also made a saddle, and creepy cloth robes fir the rider, so its pretty much done!




























I'll post more pics and video soon to the Showroom!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is Bodacious and the lighting adds a whole other creep factor


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that is one amazing pair of props! Totally professional.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, they came out amazingly creepy. Beautiful job.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Best riff on the HD horse I've seen yet. Good work!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

VERY cool:biggrinkin::lolkinerfect job on paint!

Will you still be able to disassemble the horse?


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

punkineater said:


> VERY cool:biggrinkin::lolkinerfect job on paint!
> 
> Will you still be able to disassemble the horse?


Yes! It still breaks down into its original box!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That is wickedly awesome. The only thing that could make that any cooler is a 3-axis on the rider.

I hope they have the horses again next year. I might have to get one. Corpsing and adding a rider just didn't click when I first saw it. Now I regret not getting one.

-TM


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You knocked it out of the park!
So awesome!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is amazing! I wish I had the room for something like this, Its jaw dropping.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I really love what you did with that "shiny bright" horse skelly. It has such a "lived in look" to it now. I like it so much, how about I send you my horse skelly (still in the box) and you put some "Syn" on it for me? Really inspired transformation, and I love the skeleton transformation as well. It turned into a super cool combo!


----------

